# Festool Connect 2015



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Festool Connect 2015. Are any of you attending this year? We will be. Not sure if we will be around for both dates or only 1 day.

Both Carly and I will be there. I know you guys could care less about me :jester:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I think I'm going let me know what day you'll be there. Will be nice to meet both of you.
If you have time, I will take you out to Dinner guys.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I think I'm going let me know what day you'll be there. Will be nice to meet both of you.
> If you have time, I will take you out to Dinner guys.


We are going to make a weekend out of it. The 19th-21st and take a day there to relax.

We will have to meet up. I think we are staying at the Biltmore hotel. Might take the train there, still trying to figure out those little details.

Are you going JLC Live?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, I do sign up every year but never made it, get to busy at work as you know, I have to try my best this year. I am about 40 minutes from RI so I am driving.


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

Where is Festool connect happening ? Love their products. Expensive but worth it


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Yeah, I do sign up every year but never made it, get to busy at work as you know, I have to try my best this year. I am about 40 minutes from RI so I am driving.


I just looked on Mapquest its under 2 hours each way, we may drive.

We never got the invite last yer so we never made it. With all this damn snow we are getting I may as well shift our summer schedule off until August.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

williamh51272 said:


> Where is Festool connect happening ? Love their products. Expensive but worth it


This year it's at the Dunkin Donuts Center in Providence,RI


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> This year it's at the Dunkin Donuts Center in Providence,RI



Hey I just saw your article in their magazine! Congrats!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Hey I just saw your article in their magazine! Congrats!


Carly and I will also be in the Spring 2015 catalogs.

I am selling autographed copies for the low low price of $19.95 each. :whistling2:


----------



## williamh51272 (Feb 8, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> Carly and I will also be in the Spring 2015 catalogs.
> 
> I am selling autographed copies for the low low price of $19.95 each. :whistling2:


Hey that's the cheapest Festool purchase anywhere! I'm in!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Hey I just saw your article in their magazine! Congrats!


Just got my copy yesterday, and congrats Dave! It's funny though, I've personally met and know the other two guys, and I "know" Dave from PT. It's a small world. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's a pretty cool event, even for non Festool junkies, I watch the live stream event just to see Norm and Steve! And a few other familiar faces can be found.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K4nBt_AmPw


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> And a few other familiar faces can be found.


Nope, didn't recognize anybody


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Any one else going?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Nope. I need to disconnect from Festool for a while before I'm disconnected from what's left of my $. Like going to a gun show, I can't just window-shop.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Nope. I need to disconnect from Festool for a while before I'm disconnected from what's left of my $. Like going to a gun show, I can't just window-shop.


No way are we buying any thing. We spent enough last summer. Plus there isn't really any thing else we really need yet. Lots of wants but not needs.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> No way are we buying any thing. We spent enough last summer. Plus there isn't really any thing else we really need yet. Lots of wants but not needs.



I'm gonna remember you said that when you get back from that convention with a new toy. Somethin cool will catch yer eye and suddenly a want turns into a need.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it in march?If so i'm going for sure.I only live 15 min from the dunk.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a link for the show.
https://www.festoolusa.com/connect/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I'm gonna remember you said that when you get back from that convention with a new toy. Somethin cool will catch yer eye and suddenly a want turns into a need.


We reinvested over 15k this past summer into new tools and trucks (ok 2 used trucks). 

They will be holding a few free drawings and if we are lucky enough that's the only way we will leave with new toys.

Like I said I want but don't need.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Shakey0818 said:


> Is it in march?If so i'm going for sure.I only live 15 min from the dunk.


Yes, we are going from the 19th to 22nd. We are taking 2 days for ourselves to enjoy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Change of plans we are heading out tomorrow around noon until Saturday.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

williamh51272 said:


> Hey that's the cheapest Festool purchase anywhere! I'm in!


Almost... I bought a brush attachment for 14 plus tax.


----------

